# period or spotting



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi.  This seems a really daft question to ask, but can you please help.  I have PCOS and my periods are all over the place, anything from 22-33 days at the moment.  So no regularity from month to month.  But just recently my periods have been starting, but only with a very small amount of blood, then perhaps stopping for a day, then a little bit more blood and then stopping again for a day and then maybe a proper period bleed will come.  I have just started my first course of clomid, but i'm not convinced when day 1 of my period is because they are so messed up.  Do I count the very light bleed days as day 1, even if I stop and start, or should I count my day 1 from day after day continous bleeding?
I suppose what I am trying to ask is, what constitutes a period and not just spotting or light bleeding??
It seems a very stupid question, but it makes a difference to when I think I should start the next course of clomid.
thanks thanks thanks


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would advise the full bleed rather than the spotting or light bleed as this is when most of the hormones will go back to baseline levels.

Ruth


----------

